# Addressing Varroa with the IoT



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems a bit.. Sketchy .. IMO.. If you notice, they mention this blazer system is going to only monitor the health of the bees to begin with then later try to produce a mechanical method to remove the mites.. Sounds more like someone wanting to sell hive monitoring software/hardware and get data from it for free..


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

drlonzo said:


> try to produce a mechanical method to remove the mites..


That should be interesting. 

Detection is the easy part.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a certain Beesource member's scheme of removing mites from bees with "_razor blades_"? 



... fer sure ...


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Image processing is at a state where detecting a mite should be reasonably easy. I suppose killing the mite with a laser then is also possible, probably without killing the bee, although even if you kill the bee the hive might benefit. I doubt the cost effectiveness of this approach but experiments along these lines might be interesting. Convincing the bee to roll over so you can do the underside might complicate things, but who knows, the bees might learn where the grooming station was and come there voluntarily. Only controlling the phoretic mites though.
Bill


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you only kill the mites found on foraging bees the colony will still die.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm the one with a small razor blade to cut the mites in 
half when I see some on a hive inspection. At Spring build up
your hives will crash only if the mite population is greater than
the bees. That is why it is so important to oav them in the late
Autumn and again in early Spring. I found many DWV on new bees that hatched today and some free running mites too. 
So it is time to do another round of oav with my oav gadget under the hives. If you don't control the mites they
will control the bees. And eventually the hives will crash after 2 hatch cycles.


----------



## ljbee (Apr 27, 2015)

Everytime I hear Internet of things I think about an article I read on Wired a few years ago...

http://www.wired.com/2012/03/petraeus-tv-remote/

You can do the same thing with a secure wireless router and leave the internet out of it.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I personally stay away from buzz words like IoT, in general. We are increasingly becoming loaded with and addicted to information. And there are companies getting creative in taking advantage of that urge.


----------

